# TLF t-shirt design poll | 2017



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

*You may cast up to 2 votes, but please only vote for the design(s) you would actually be interested in ordering. Example: If you are only interested in an RLB shirt, cast only one vote for RLB1 or RLB2.*

*RLB1 or RLB2:*

​
*LYL1 or LYL2:*

​
*The front logos on all shirts will look like this...*

​


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I like RLB1 the best but I like that RLB2 says "a community for the DIY lawn enthusiast". Oh what the hell just send me both


----------



## jbrown (Feb 22, 2017)

J_nick said:


> I like RLB1 the best but I like that RLB2 says "a community for the DIY lawn enthusiast". Oh what the hell just send me both


+1


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

jbrown said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> > I like RLB1 the best but I like that RLB2 says "a community for the DIY lawn enthusiast". Oh what the hell just send me both
> ...


If that is the consensus, I can add that line to the option 1's - no problem.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Ware said:


> jbrown said:
> 
> 
> > J_nick said:
> ...


+1


----------



## touchofgrass (Feb 17, 2017)

What is wrong with everyone ?? Hah !! May I ask why no one likes RLB2?? It's so much nicer than the other, you guys. It's more symmetric too so it's more appealing to the eye.

You guys will get the attention of all the ladies with the RLB2 version... ask your wives which they prefer...


----------



## touchofgrass (Feb 17, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > jbrown said:
> ...


+1


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

J_nick said:


> I like RLB1 the best but I like that RLB2 says "a community for the DIY lawn enthusiast". Oh what the hell just send me both


J_nick, is this what you had in mind?

 ​


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Ware said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> > I like RLB1 the best but I like that RLB2 says "a community for the DIY lawn enthusiast". Oh what the hell just send me both
> ...


That's what I had in mind, TOG likes it better but not as much as RLB2


----------



## touchofgrass (Feb 17, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > J_nick said:
> ...


I like it better. I can jump on the ole bandwagon on this one


----------



## touchofgrass (Feb 17, 2017)

I appreciate you all including me but my opinion doesn't really matter ... I am not even buying a shirt...

P.S. gonna make MQ buy one for me


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

touchofgrass said:


>


 :nod: :friends: :nod:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

^^^ :lol:

Okay, I think we have settled into these two designs. wardconnor's sister prints shirts, so we're going to support a "local". :thumbup:

As soon as I get a final confirmation on a price structure, I'll post that and start gathering orders. We will need to have an order of at least 12 of each style to make this work, but I think we can get there.

  ​


----------



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm down for at least one of the low ones. Are we going with that color of green?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

See this thread for ordering info. :thumbup:


----------

